# 2007 23rs For Sale



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

We have decided to sell our 2007 23RS. 
It is in very good condition we added 3 maxx air covers. New Goodyear Marathon tires last year. 
We have used the trailer about a dozen times in the last 2 1/2 years. We are asking what we still owe on it which is $14000.00
I can email pictures if you are interested. 
We are located about 100 miles north of Milwaukee.
Thank You for your interest. 
4xys


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Price reduced to $13800.00 
Make us an offer, we would like to get it sold before fall!


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Bump....


----------



## Alisha5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Still have? Very interest! Pics?


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Franko said:


> Still have? Very interest! Pics?


Yes it is still available. Let me know where you want me to email the pics to.. (I still have not figured out how to post pics here!)
Thanks 4xys


----------

